# Star Citizen: Das neue Online-Spiel von Wing Commander-Schöpfer Chris Roberts - Mit Video und Interview



## NicoMendrek (10. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Citizen: Das neue Online-Spiel von Wing Commander-Schöpfer Chris Roberts - Mit Video und Interview* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Citizen: Das neue Online-Spiel von Wing Commander-Schöpfer Chris Roberts - Mit Video und Interview


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin ja nicht so der begeisterte Weltraum Sim Spieler. Aber das Spiel muss man als PC Spieler eigentlich schon wegen seiner Einstellung kaufen. Werd es mir vermerken .


----------



## Oelf (10. Oktober 2012)

der trailer sieht fantastisch aus, wenn das spiel nur halb soviel atmosphäre transportieren kann und spielerisch an privatier oder wing commander anknüpft wird es nicht nur wegen seiner scenario bedingten alleinstellungs merkmale eine große nummer.

dann brauch ich nur noch einen würdigen schleichfahrt nachfolger und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ne Space Sim, von Chris Roberts, extra für den PC entwickelt?? ist gekauft


----------



## DrProof (10. Oktober 2012)

Das gesprochene hört sich noch nach einer Vision an und nicht jeder mag es unbedingt durch den Kreuzer zu laufen... und dann zu seinem Schiff laufen zu müssen. Das kann schnell eintönig werden, aber birgt auch viel Potential für Interaktionen mit der Crew.
Ich hoff einfach das Beste und hoffentlich Revolutioniert/Belebt er das Genre erneut in den Köpfen der Leute, ohne eine Konsolidierung wie bei XCom Enemy Unknown für die Rundenstrategie..


----------



## Bora (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich schau gerade noch die Präsentation live. 
Das klingt gerade alles so unglaublich gut, dass ich gar nicht weiß wohin mit meiner Vorfreude


----------



## natiVity (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich hab Freelancer, Freespace, EVE Online und die X-Reihe gespielt. Grundsätzlich würde ich mich ja riesig freuen, wenn ich nur eine Antwort auf eine Frage bekommen würde:

Gab es in WingCommander nur Raumschiffe der Jäger-Klasse? Bzw. wagt es wer abzuschätzen, ob das bei Star Citizen so sein wird?

Ich steh eher auf grosse Schiffe mit ordentlich Wumms: Kreuzer, Zerstörer, Träger oder riesige Transporter^^ Hauptsache grösser als so ein kleiner Einsitzer :>


----------



## billy336 (10. Oktober 2012)

wing commander hat schon damals neue maßstäbe gesetzt. und beim ersten eindruck von star citizen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass dies wieder der fall sein könnte...


----------



## kornhill (10. Oktober 2012)

natiVity schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab Freelancer, Freespace, EVE Online und die X-Reihe gespielt. Grundsätzlich würde ich mich ja riesig freuen, wenn ich nur eine Antwort auf eine Frage bekommen würde:
> 
> Gab es in WingCommander nur Raumschiffe der Jäger-Klasse? Bzw. wagt es wer abzuschätzen, ob das bei Star Citizen so sein wird?
> 
> Ich steh eher auf grosse Schiffe mit ordentlich Wumms: Kreuzer, Zerstörer, Träger oder riesige Transporter^^ Hauptsache grösser als so ein kleiner Einsitzer :>


 
Das größte was man im 2er fliegen konnte war die Broadsword mit 3 Kanonentürmen und mächtig Rums. War trotz allem weit kleiner als eine Corvette oder ein Kreuzer. Also nicht wirklich was für dich 

OnTopic: Sehr geil sieht es aus. Nur auf den MMO Part kann ich persönlich verzichten. Mich interessiert hier nur Squadron 42, das Single Player Game. Hoffe das das auch "single" erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## belakor602 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn da wenigstens etwas Flugsimulation drinnen ist, so ähnlich wie Wings of Prey nur im All dann wird dass einfach nur gigantisch! Denn einen weiteren "Klick auf den gegner und die Laser treffen von selbst" brauch ich echt nicht. Ich hab Wing Commander ja verpasst ist an meiner Generation vorbei aber villeicht könnt ihr mir sagen wie Wing Commander ca war? Eher eine Space Flugsimulation? Oder doch nur ein All Action Spiel ?


----------



## HK-51 (10. Oktober 2012)

Im Cockpit ist jedem virtuellen Knopf und Lämpchen eine Funktion zugewiesen, wir können jederzeit den Kopf der Spielfigur drehen, um uns etwas näher anzuschauen.

Na das wäre doch eine feine Option fürs kommende Oculus Rift lieber Herr Roberts!  Klingt alles fantastisch. Freu mich tierisch auf das Game. Die lange Wartezeit wird echt hart.


----------



## PsyMagician (10. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt ja schon mal alles sehr vielversprechend. Und aussehen tut es auch so.
Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2012)

sicher interessant. allerdings stell ich mir die frage, wie er so ein aufwendiges projekt mit einem winzstudio realisieren will.


----------



## PsyMagician (10. Oktober 2012)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Also wenn da wenigstens etwas Flugsimulation drinnen ist, so ähnlich wie Wings of Prey nur im All dann wird dass einfach nur gigantisch! Denn einen weiteren "Klick auf den gegner und die Laser treffen von selbst" brauch ich echt nicht. Ich hab Wing Commander ja verpasst ist an meiner Generation vorbei aber villeicht könnt ihr mir sagen wie Wing Commander ca war? Eher eine Space Flugsimulation? Oder doch nur ein All Action Spiel ?



Ich würde sagen so das Mittelding. Nicht zu viel Simulation und keine plumpe Action. Freespace: The great war und Freespace2 kamen ein paar Jahre danach heraus, und waren vom Gameplay eigentlich nicht anders. Vielleicht kennst du das ja!?

Auf jeden Fall solltest du kein MS Flight Simulator im All erwarten. Die Simulation wird sich wohl auf die Physik, sprich Flugeigenschaften, Waffen-, Schild- und Energiekontrollen, sowie Kommunikation mit den (N)PCs beschränken. Was aber auch völlig ausreicht, wie ich finde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich echt Spitze an. Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass das richtig gut wird, ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen.

Allerdings ist die Überschrift des Textes doch irgendwie irreführend, oder? Weil da steht "Online-Spiel", da dachte ich schon: "Ach schade, wird sicher wieder ein reines MMO." Aber im Text steht ja dann, dass es auch eine Einzelspielerkampagne gibt 

Das Video ist auch genial. Toller Seitenhieb denen gegenüber, die immer vom "der PC ist tot" schwafelten.


----------



## leckmuschel (10. Oktober 2012)

counterterrorists win  xD


----------



## JerrY1992 (10. Oktober 2012)

sehr vielversprechend, genau sowas wollte ich schon immer mal spielen


----------



## TruePlayer (10. Oktober 2012)

Gekauft!

Ist jetzt nur die Frage ob 200€ oder 400€ dafür zahlen?

http://backup-eu.robertsspaceindustries.com/


----------



## musclecar (10. Oktober 2012)

das sieht wirklich toll aus, aber noch 2 jahre? och nö


----------



## Svatlas (10. Oktober 2012)

Haben wir ja noch 2Jahre Zeit für den Power-PC zusparen^^


----------



## Monstermic (10. Oktober 2012)

Sieht hammer aus. Klingt auch alles toll. Aber es bleiben ne Menge Fragen offen:

- Bleibt es bei einer kalten, militärischen Space Sim ? Ich fand Eve online und Konsorten schon etwas öde und kalt. Wenn er tolle Charaktere, originelle Außerirdische/Rassen, eine gute Story, bevölkerte Planetenoberflächen etc einbaut, dann bin ich glücklich. Ein fantasievolles und emotionales Spiel eben, keine reine Flug/Kampfsimulation. Davon hat er im Video leider nicht gesprochen.

- Woher bekommt er die Kohle zusammen um so ein Mammutwerk ohne klassischen Publisher zu entwickeln ? 

- Ist die Grafik in 2 Jahren immernoch so fantastisch, wenn es BF 4 und andere Spiele auf den neuen Konsolen gibt ? Vermutlich taugt sie jedenfalls nicht mehr als Kaufgrund allein.

- Was sind die Gameplayneuerungen ? Es kann doch nicht dabei bleiben, eine Spacesim im klasischen Sinn nur mit Grafik aufzubohren. Noch nie hat ein Spiel es geschafft eine Spacesim mit einem Third oder Firstpersonerlebnis zu verbinden. Noch nie gab es die Möglichkeit selber auf Planeten zu landen, inklusive Flug durch die Athmosphäre und Betreten der Oberfläche. Wäre das nicht der wahre technologische Sprung? und viel toller als eine Polygonschraube mehr am Schiff ?


----------



## Captainchaotika (10. Oktober 2012)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY !!!!!! 

Das ist wirklich das Spiel meiner träume


----------



## NeoZe (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich liebe dieses Leben!! Erst Diablo3, dann X-Com und jetzt ein neues "Wing Commander", bin ich schon im PC-Himmel? xD


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> - Ist die Grafik in 2 Jahren immernoch so fantastisch, wenn es BF 4 und andere Spiele auf den neuen Konsolen gibt ? Vermutlich taugt sie jedenfalls nicht mehr als Kaufgrund allein.



lol .. wer kauft / spielt denn Spiele alleine aufgrund der Grafik? ...


----------



## DerBloP (10. Oktober 2012)

Himmel JAAAAAA...ein neues Wing-Comander! Ich sag nur, die Antwort auf alle fragen ist "42" !
Man wie lange hab ich auf sowas gewartet, sogar die Raumschiffe sehen wie von Wing Comander aus. Dieses Spiel ist nicht nur sein Traum auch der Traum vieler, die die Ära der Wing Comander mitgemacht haben. Und zum Thema (nur Militärische Missionen?) Nein, so wie ich es im Verlinkten Video verstanden habe, kann man die Missionen Spielen und aber auch den Raum frei Entdecken, also so ne Art WC-Privateer?!?...Anyway auch das man die Missionen im Coop zocken kann stimmt mich sehr froh...Mann wo kann ich es heute schon bestellen?  Und die Grafik geht auch in 10 Jahren noch klar von dem was ich gesehen habe....
Und noch ein Grund meinen Cougar Hotas Joystick ausm Schrank zu locken...und ihn vor meinem 51" Tv zu schnallen... 

EDIT: Ach Freelancer hat der gute Mann auch gemacht, na dann kann es nur Geil werden, Ich denke dann wirds auch mit der Freien Spielwelt ähnlich...Es wird immer besser


----------



## DBqFetti (10. Oktober 2012)

> - Ist die Grafik in 2 Jahren immernoch so fantastisch, wenn es BF 4 und andere Spiele auf den neuen Konsolen gibt ? Vermutlich taugt sie jedenfalls nicht mehr als Kaufgrund allein.


In der Live-Präsentation hat er gesagt dass das "Trailer"-Material auf einer GTX 670 lief. Den momentanen Leaks zur Folge wird die Xbox720 und die PS4 mit einer AMD HD 7700/7750/7770 daherkommen. Dadurch halte ich es für stark zweifelhaft dass die Next-Gen Konsolen das packen können. Die Grafik sollte sich also auch von dem Standard der Next-Gen Konsolen abheben. Crysis kam auch kurz nach den aktuellen Konsolen. Und die Grafik war mit Sicherheit ein Kaufgrund. Vier Jahre später wurde es auf die Konsolen portiert. Als die Entwickler also auch wirklich genügen Erfahrung mit der Hardware hatten. Und dennoch stinkt die Konsolenversion gegen die PC-Version total ab.

Und viele haben hier wegen dem Single-Player gefragt. In der Live-Präsentation hieß es, es solle keinen Online-Zwang geben. Das Spiel wird über einen 100%igen Single-Player verfügen. Allerdings hat man dann (logischer Weise) nicht mehr die Möglichkeit dass Freunde dem Spiel spontan beitreten und als Flügelmann agieren etc. So sagte er.


----------



## DBqFetti (10. Oktober 2012)

Und jetzt meine Meinung in eigener Sache:

SCHEIẞE JA MANN!!!!!!
ENDLICH!!!!! WIE LANGE HABE ICH AUF DICH GEWARTET!!!!! :'(

Ich will es sofort kaufen!!! Und für diesen Mann eine Religion gründen!!! 
Der Typ weiß noch was echtes Gamen ist und hält nur zu 50% mit der Wahrheit hinterm Zaun dass Konsolen rotze sind. Nicht so wie der Rest der sich offiziell nicht traut was zu sagen. Bis auf den Chef von Ubi-Soft vielleicht. Und trotzdem bringen sie nichts innovatives für den PC. ALLES LAPPEN!!!!

Und endlich wieder ein Spiel wie Wing Commander. Ich könnte heulen. Hab ich vor ein paar Monaten noch Prophecy gespielt, und mir so sehr gewünscht es wäre heutzutage erschienen!!!

Es bringt alles was ich mir gewünscht habe in einem Produkt. Moderne PC's ausgeschöpft, Weltraum-Simulation mit MMO-Elementen. "Wenn es kein Spiel gibt wie ich es gerne hätte, dann muss ich eben eins machen" oder wie er sagte. Ja MANN!!! Mach uns unser Spiel! Zeig den geldgeilen Geier Publishern den blanken Hintern!!!


----------



## DarkForce11 (10. Oktober 2012)

Stellt euch jetzt der mal vor wie geil sich sowas mit der Okulus Rift Brille spielen wird. 

Also von mir gibts auf jeden Fall einen finanziellen Vorschuss


----------



## DBqFetti (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja auf jeden. Von mir kriegt der auch was. Die Seite ist gerade down. Ich schau in ein paar Tagen nochmal. Soll ja erstmal nen Monat laufen. Ist also Zeit für.

Oh man jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit an die gute alte Zeit denken. Als Schüler, kaum Kröten in der Tasche, aber wenigstens schon ne Voodoo1 im System. Und dann Wing Commander: Prophecy auf niedrigeren Einstellungen. Extra nen Fligh-Stick vom Kumpel geliehen und ab ging die Sause. Kilrathi abschießen. Ja man, was für epische Schlachten. DAS GEILSTE!!!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Oktober 2012)

Das sind mal glänzende Aussichten. Kann den Release gar nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Monstermic (10. Oktober 2012)

@golani79: Laut Chris Roberts is die große Neuerung zu seinen alten Spielen die Grafik. In jedem Interview betont er das. Die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten sind der Grund warum er das Spiel überhaupt macht.


----------



## Monstermic (10. Oktober 2012)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> In der Live-Präsentation hat er gesagt dass das "Trailer"-Material auf einer GTX 670 lief. Den momentanen Leaks zur Folge wird die Xbox720 und die PS4 mit einer AMD HD 7700/7750/7770 daherkommen. Dadurch halte ich es für stark zweifelhaft dass die Next-Gen Konsolen das packen können. Die Grafik sollte sich also auch von dem Standard der Next-Gen Konsolen abheben. Crysis kam auch kurz nach den aktuellen Konsolen. Und die Grafik war mit Sicherheit ein Kaufgrund. Vier Jahre später wurde es auf die Konsolen portiert. Als die Entwickler also auch wirklich genügen Erfahrung mit der Hardware hatten. Und dennoch stinkt die Konsolenversion gegen die PC-Version total ab.
> 
> Und viele haben hier wegen dem Single-Player gefragt. In der Live-Präsentation hieß es, es solle keinen Online-Zwang geben. Das Spiel wird über einen 100%igen Single-Player verfügen. Allerdings hat man dann (logischer Weise) nicht mehr die Möglichkeit dass Freunde dem Spiel spontan beitreten und als Flügelmann agieren etc. So sagte er.


Über die Leistungsfähigkeit der kommenden Konsolen wissen wir noch nichts Genaues. Vor allem wissen wir nichts absolut Sicheres.


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> @golani79: Laut Chris Roberts is die große Neuerung zu seinen alten Spielen die Grafik. In jedem Interview betont er das. Die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten sind der Grund warum er das Spiel überhaupt macht.


 
Ne gute Grafik schön und gut, aber dieser Aspekt alleine kann doch kein Kaufgrund sein?

Ist es nicht vielmehr das Spielprinzip ansich, dass zu einem Kauf verleitet, weil es eben einfach Spaß macht? Und zeitgemäße Grafik ist halt ein Bonus.

Alte Spiele, auch wenn die ne angestaubte Optik haben, machen mir teilweise mehr Spaß als div. aktuelle Titel.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur altmodisch.


----------



## DBqFetti (10. Oktober 2012)

> Über die Leistungsfähigkeit der kommenden Konsolen wissen wir noch nichts Genaues. Vor allem wissen wir nichts absolut Sicheres.



Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber allem nach was man so hört... sind die Aussichten ja alles andere als rosig. Außerdem würde es in die Tradition passen, bei Release dem PC ca. zwei Jahre hinterher zu sein. Die Sache ist einfach, dass die ganzen kleinen Informationen die man immer mal wieder erhascht, zum Schluss ein doch sehr klarer Bild aus vielen Puzzle-Teilen ergibt, welche überraschend exakt ineinander passen.


----------



## Holstentor (10. Oktober 2012)

Geil, ich freu mich. Seit Wing Commander IV warte ich schon darauf, dass wieder etwas Vergleichbares erscheint.


----------



## LostHero (11. Oktober 2012)

Oha ich glaub da kommt was großes! Allerdings bin ich sehr skeptisch was den Pay2Win Part betrifft. Mal sehen obs so gut wie in Guild Wars 2 gelöst wird, dann habe ich KEINE bedenken.
Wenns wie in z.B. World of Tanks wird, dann ists für mich n no go.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Oktober 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Das gesprochene hört sich noch nach einer Vision an und nicht jeder mag es unbedingt durch den Kreuzer zu laufen... und dann zu seinem Schiff laufen zu müssen. Das kann schnell eintönig werden, aber birgt auch viel Potential für Interaktionen mit der Crew.[...]


Wieso müssen? 

Ich glaube kaum, dass du durch kilometerlange Gänge laufen *musst*, sondern das es optional sein wird. Ich denke, du wirst dich mit einem Hotkey direkt in den Hanger bzw. Schiff "teleportieren" können.

Ich überlege wirklich ernsthaft 24 EUR zu investieren, und damit an den Alphas und Betas teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder erinnern einige Schiffe nicht frapierend an die Kilrathi-Kampfflieger ? Form und Design ähneln sich mitunter stark (scheinen höchstens nur auf den Kopf gestellt).


----------



## bullveyr (11. Oktober 2012)

HK-51 schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch eine feine Option fürs kommende Oculus Rift lieber Herr Roberts!


Das weiß er schon und darum wird es auch unterstützt werden  (steht irgendwo auf der Seite)



Monstermic schrieb:


> Sieht hammer aus. Klingt auch alles toll. Aber es bleiben ne Menge Fragen offen:
> 
> - Bleibt es bei einer kalten, militärischen Space Sim ? Ich fand Eve  online und Konsorten schon etwas öde und kalt. Wenn er tolle Charaktere,  originelle Außerirdische/Rassen, eine gute Story, bevölkerte  Planetenoberflächen etc einbaut, dann bin ich glücklich. Ein  fantasievolles und emotionales Spiel eben, keine reine  Flug/Kampfsimulation. Davon hat er im Video leider nicht gesprochen.


Also Story and Charaktere waren bei seinen Games bisher kein Problem, für den SP-Part mache ich mir da nicht wirklich sorgen.



> - Woher bekommt er die Kohle zusammen um so ein Mammutwerk ohne klassischen Publisher zu entwickeln ?


Zuerst steckt mal u.a. seine eigene Kohle drin, dann hat er sich ein paar Investoren organisiert, die aber wissen wollen ob wirklich ein Markt bzw. genug Interesse für so ein Spiel besteht. Darum gehört zum Deal mit den Investoren dieses "Kickstarter Ding".



> - Ist die Grafik in 2 Jahren immernoch so fantastisch, wenn es BF 4 und  andere Spiele auf den neuen Konsolen gibt ? Vermutlich taugt sie  jedenfalls nicht mehr als Kaufgrund allein.


CryEngine3, das Spiel wird wohl nicht so schnell altbacken aussehen.



> - Was sind die Gameplayneuerungen ? Es kann doch nicht dabei bleiben,  eine Spacesim im klasischen Sinn nur mit Grafik aufzubohren. Noch nie  hat ein Spiel es geschafft eine Spacesim mit einem Third oder  Firstpersonerlebnis zu verbinden. Noch nie gab es die Möglichkeit selber  auf Planeten zu landen, inklusive Flug durch die Athmosphäre und  Betreten der Oberfläche. Wäre das nicht der wahre technologische Sprung?  und viel toller als eine Polygonschraube mehr am Schiff ?


Das wird es in der Form wohl kaum geben (vielleicht irgendwann als Update) aber das "Universum" bietet durchaus interessante Möglichkeiten. Man kann sich eigene Schiffe designen, die (bei entsprechender Qualität) dann auch im Spiel integriert werden und von anderen Spielern gekauft werden können.
Es sind ja keine großen Updates einmal im Jahr sondern ständig kleine geplant. Wenn zum Beispiel ein neuer Sektor oder ein neuer Jumppoint dazu kommt muss der erst einmal von einem Spieler entdeckt und erforscht werden. Wenn man es schafft als erster durch einen neuen Jumppoint zu navigieren kann man seine Navigationsdaten teuer an einen Konzern verkaufen (und ihm seinen Namen geben) damit ihn auch andere Spieler einfach nutzen können.

Ich denke das Spiel wird vom Gameplay einiges bieten, dass über das klassische SpaceSim hinaus geht.


----------



## HK-51 (11. Oktober 2012)

@bullveyr
Kein Scheiß? Auf der Seite steht das Star Citizen mit dem Oculus Rift spielbar sein wird? Das wär ja wohl der Oberhammer!

EDIT: HAAAAMMER!!! TATSACHE: We have backed Oculus Rift and will support it in Star Citizen / Squadron 42. Who doesn't want to sit in their cockpit, hands on your joystick and throttle, swivelling your head, to track that enemy fighter that just blew by?
Ich bin voll aus dem Häuschen! Juhuuuuuu^^


----------



## devflash (11. Oktober 2012)

Was er über das Spiel erzaehlt hört sich wirklich gut an, vllt sogar zu gut, ich glaub das erst wenn ich es selber sehe, wenn er das aber alles wirklich so umsetzt wär es wohl das Game das ich mir wünsche seit ich das erste mal Elite gespielt habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Multiplayermodus interessiert mich eher weniger, aber ich hoffe mal, die Kampagne wird gut. Zum Trailer kann ich nur sagen: Boah, sieht das geil aus! Vielleicht das beeindruckendste, was ich in den letzten 10 Jahren an Trailern gesehen habe. Dieses Genre fehlt mir wirklich, schön, dass sich da mal wieder was tut.


----------



## wipeout (11. Oktober 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei einer kalten, militärischen Space Sim ?



Du wirst selbst entscheiden können ob Du Dich dem Militär anschließt, Händler wirst, etc...


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> ... und nicht jeder mag es unbedingt durch den Kreuzer zu laufen...



Bei Mass Effect hat sich keiner beschwert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei Mass Effect hat sich keiner beschwert.


 Meinst du jetzt die Normandy ?
So riesig war die auch nicht. 3 Decks, mehr konnte man doch gar nicht begehen.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Normandy ?
> So riesig war die auch nicht. 3 Decks, mehr konnte man doch gar nicht begehen.


 
Ne ich meine Battlestar Galaktica 

Also mir hat die Größe gereicht. Aber ist ja auch egal, wenn das die Vision von Roberts ist möchte ich es so erleben! So etwas haben wir dcoh schon immer gewollt - ein Spiel daß Flug-Sim mit Ego-Shooter mit Adventure mit Wi-Sim verschmilzt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ne ich meine Battlestar Galaktica


Zynismus bitte ausschalten, ich habe nur nett gefragt. 


Vordack schrieb:


> Also mir hat die Größe gereicht. Aber ist ja auch egal, wenn das die Vision von Roberts ist möchte ich es so erleben! So etwas haben wir dcoh schon immer gewollt - ein Spiel daß Flug-Sim mit Ego-Shooter mit Adventure mit Wi-Sim verschmilzt!


 Erstmal abwarten, was von dem Ganzen was so schön und gut klingt auch wirklich ins fertige Spiel schafft. Nicht dass wir von Roberts Versprechungen a la Molyneux bekommen.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zynismus bitte ausschalten, ich habe nur nett gefragt.



Ertrag meinen Zynismus wie ein Mann, tust Du ja sonst auch 



> Erstmal abwarten, was von dem Ganzen was so schön und gut klingt auch wirklich ins fertige Spiel schafft. Nicht dass wir von Roberts Versprechungen a la Molyneux bekommen.



Hey, diese Jahre sind für mich Spieletechnisch gesehen, die besten seit meiner Kindheit!

Erst Deus Ex HR, dann XCOM, jetzt ein neues Wing Commander! Ich bin mit den Spielen von Chris Roberts groß geworden, ich bin jetzt schon von dem Spiel überzeugt!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ertrag meinen Zynismus wie ein Mann, tust Du ja sonst auch


 Mach ich ja auch, wenn dein Zynismus über der gängigen Norm reicht. 


Vordack schrieb:


> Hey, diese Jahre sind für mich Spieletechnisch gesehen, die besten seit meiner Kindheit!
> 
> Erst Deus Ex HR, dann XCOM, jetzt ein neues Wing Commander! Ich bin mit den Spielen von Chris Roberts groß geworden, ich bin jetzt schon von dem Spiel überzeugt!


 Na dann, freut mich, einen 36-jährigen Hamburger Spieler zu kennen, der sich wieder ein kleiner Daddel-Bubi fühlt. Hat was Charmantes. ^^

Würden alte Sierra-Oldies wie "Gabriel Knight" oder "Police Quest" wieder auferstehen, ich denke ich würde mich ähnlich fühlen.


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mach ich ja auch, wenn dein Zynismus über der gängigen Norm reicht.



Da müßtest Du noch erleutern nach welcher Berechnungsmethode Du den Norm definierst damit ich zukünftig weiß auf was ich bei meinem Zynismus achten muss wenn er an Dich gerichtet ist   



> Na dann, freut mich, einen 36-jährigen Hamburger Spieler zu kennen, der sich wieder ein kleiner Daddel-Bubi fühlt. Hat was Charmantes. ^^



Ja, die letzten beiden Wochen waren Ferien = Viel Zeit! Nächste Woche geht Volleyball wieder los  



> Würden alte Sierra-Oldies wie "Gabriel Knight" oder "Police Quest" wieder auferstehen, ich denke ich würde mich ähnlich fühlen.



Oh ja, wegen Space Quest 3 habe ich mir einen Amiga damals gekauft  Für eine LSL1 Remake würde ich auch .... viel geben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da müßtest Du noch erleutern nach welcher Berechnungsmethode Du den Norm definierst damit ich zukünftig weiß auf was ich bei meinem Zynismus achten muss wenn er an Dich gerichtet ist


LOL

Ne, keine Vorgaben. Lass es einfach spontan aus dir rausspudeln. So kommt's immer am witzigsten rüber.
So, aber nun genug Off-Topic. Sonst haben wir wieder Rabowke im Nacken. 



Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, die letzten beiden Wochen waren Ferien = Viel Zeit! Nächste Woche geht Volleyball wieder los
> 
> Oh ja, wegen Space Quest 3 habe ich mir einen Amiga damals gekauft  Für eine LSL1 Remake würde ich auch .... viel geben


LSL kommt doch. Die Crowdfunding-Meldung dazu nicht gelesen ?


----------



## Vordack (11. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LSL kommt doch. Die Crowdfunding-Meldung dazu nicht gelesen ?



Ich hab bei den ganzen Kickstarter Projekten mittlerweile die Übersicht verloren


----------



## Cicero (11. Oktober 2012)

Schau euch mal das roto Logo, welches auf dem Radarschirm im zweiten Video ("Traile zum geistigen Erbe...") auftaucht bei 1:05/ 1:06, an...


----------



## 619fr34k (11. Oktober 2012)

end geile nachricht!! ich habe so lange auf einen neunen teil von wing commander gehofft und nun wird es warscheinlich auch klappen, nach meinen pc einstieg vor 15 jahren war mein erstes spiel auf nem 75mgh rechner wing commander 3 und 4 sowie xwing. i freu mi.!!!!!!


----------



## 619fr34k (11. Oktober 2012)

prophecy noch vergessen. gibts da schon ne offizielleseite zu?


----------



## McDrake (11. Oktober 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> @golani79: Laut Chris Roberts is die große Neuerung zu seinen alten Spielen die Grafik. In jedem Interview betont er das. Die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten sind der Grund warum er das Spiel überhaupt macht.



Jetzt ist natürlich schade, dass bei deren Onlineumfrage folgendes raus kam:
_The technology. Chris’ games were always on the cutting edge. (3%, 105 Votes)_

Klar kann man sagen, dass beim grössten Teil des Kuchens auch die Grafik mit dabei ist.
Aber Grafik alleine ist eben nicht genug.

Ja, ich unterstütze das Game mit Geld.
Aber die Aussage, dass man auf Konsolen sowas nicht machen könnte, halte ich für übertrieben. Denn dann wird das Spiel auf 80% der PCs nicht laufen. Wenn sich das Game nicht gut Skalieren lässt für schwächere PC, wäre das auch nicht eine so tolle Leistung. Allerdings wenn das ganze Vorfinanziert wurde kanns ja egal sein.


----------



## DonIggy (12. Oktober 2012)

Sieht schon alles sehr geil aus, aaaaaber:

1. Die Jäger haben ein offensichtliches Flugverhalten wie unter Atmosphäre
2. im Weltall gibt es anscheinend Korrosion und der Lack der Schiffe blättert ab
3. Schall im Weltall ist dort auch möglich

Naja wayne, soll ja nur Spaß machen.


----------



## McManiac (12. Oktober 2012)

Nennt mich Pessimist, aber wenn ich lese was das Spiel alles bieten soll, sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass Chris Roberts sich damit gehörig übernimmt.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2012)

McManiac schrieb:


> Nennt mich Pessimist, aber wenn ich lese was das Spiel alles bieten soll, sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass Chris Roberts sich damit gehörig übernimmt.


 
Ich frage mich wie lange schon an dem Projejkt gewerkelt wird. Es sieht ja schon ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## bullveyr (12. Oktober 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie lange schon an dem Projejkt gewerkelt wird. Es sieht ja schon ziemlich gut aus.



Ca. 1 Jahr.



> We've invested our own money, along with some angel funding over the  past year in order to build the technical and visual prototype that  shows just how Star Citizen is going to push the limits of PC games.
> 
> Instead of taking this prototype to a publisher for a green light, we are cutting out the middleman and taking it to you.


----------



## Frullo (12. Oktober 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> seit ich das erste mal Elite gespielt habe.



DAS! Hundert mal das! Und

Der Mann und sein Team gehören unterstützt, weil:

Ein Single-Player-Modus angeboten wird! (Ok, ich treffe hier einfach mal die Annahme, dass sich dieser auf der Insel (aka komplett offline) spielen lässt...)
Man kann bereits mit 8 Euronen dabei sein!
Ab Weihnachten 12 bereits eine spielbare Version da sein soll!
Die grossen Publisher umgangen werden!
Man wird _herumlaufen_ können! Ok, bisher beschränkt sich das so wie ich es mitgekriegt habe auf Schiffe und vielleicht Raumstationen, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass das Konzept - falls erfolgreich - irgendwann weiterentwickelt wird und man auf Planeten rumlaufen kann.
Ah, ja, und da es in 2 Jahren rauskommen soll, hab ich ja bis dahin Zeit, mir eine neue Kiste zuzulegen


----------



## bullveyr (12. Oktober 2012)

@Frullo

- SP ist laut FAQ Offline spielbar
- Für 8 Euronen unterstützt du aber nur das Game ohen wirklich etwas zurück zu bekommen
- X-Mas 2012 wird dir nur die Citizen Card zugeschickt, in 12 Monaten gibts es die MP Space Combat Alpha und in 20-22 Monaten die Star Citizen Space Combat Beta


----------



## knarfe1000 (13. Oktober 2012)

Roberts ist eine Art Messias   


Im Ernst, seit Freespace 2 ist mein ehemaliges Lieblingsgenre praktisch tot. Es gab noch das gute Freelancer und das ordentliche Darkstar One. Letzteres hatte mit den Spielen der 90er aber schon fast nichts mehr gemein, allein die Maussteuerung war eigentlich ein no-go.

Gäbe es nicht Seiten wie Hard Light Productions, wäre die Spielewelt deutlich ärmer. Daher habe ich mal 125 USD locker gemacht, um Herrn Roberts unter die Arme zu greifen. Es geht mir dabei nicht nur um das Spiel an sich, sondern um die (leider wahren) Aussagen im Interview und seinen ernsthaften Versuch, das Genre wieder zu beleben.


----------



## Kredar (13. Oktober 2012)

Habe ihn auch unterstützt. So was muss man fördern, habe damals die Wing Commander Spiele geliebt. Weltraumspiele die lange Spaß machen gibt es nicht viele bzw. die einen lange Spielinhalte geben. Hoffe das Spiel kommt so raus wie er es vor hat, auch mit weniger Kontent. Der kann ja nach und nach mit DLC's hinzukommen .

mfg


----------



## DerBloP (13. Oktober 2012)

Girls, ihe macht euch zu wenig gedanken! Ich weiß g3rade nicht ob ich nicht ob ich den 100 Euro Lude, odeeer den 15:9 Berserker fürs selbe Geld nehmen soll.Und noch ne frage, wenn ich den zB Freelancer^^ nehmen würde is´t die Kohle eins zu eins? Ich meine 100 Euro und 200 bzw 400,800,4000 und 8k Prelude hört sich alles nach nemm Komiscxchen W0echselnkurs an, oder bin ixh winfAAch nur xXBLAUXXx?


----------



## PsyMagician (13. Oktober 2012)

Monstermic schrieb:


> @golani79: Laut Chris Roberts is die große Neuerung zu seinen alten Spielen die Grafik. In jedem Interview betont er das. Die neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten sind der Grund warum er das Spiel überhaupt macht.


 
Nein nicht nur die Grafik. Es sprach von den technischen Möglichkeiten ansich. Sicher spielt die Grafik da eine grosse Rolle, da sie ja das Medium ist, was einen am stärksten in die Spielwelt zieht, wie er sagt. Aber er sprach auch die Möglichkeiten, die mit dem Internet, heutigen Phsyik Berechnungen, oder große Spielwelten möglich sind. Die Möglichkeit aus dem Cockpit aus zusteigen um dann ein grösseres Schiff zu erkunden/erobern/verteidigen sind in diesem Genre z.b. komplett neu, wenn man so will. Dazu kommt, das es diese Art von spielen seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr gegeben hat... da muss eigentlich auch nichts grossartig neues rein, was das Gameplay angeht. Sonst wäre es ja auch kein Spacesim.
Wing Commander & Co waren schon gut so wie sie waren. An dem Spielprinzip muss man nichts grossartig rumfeilen. Entweder man mag solche games, oder eben nicht.

Bei FIFA muss man auch schon seit mind. 13 Jahren (Oder wie lange es die Serie gibt) einen Ball mit 11 Leuten hin und her kicken ... da beschwert sich auch keiner, das das seit Jahren immer das gleiche Spielprinzip ist.


----------



## DerBloP (13. Oktober 2012)

Chris roberts? who the ***? egal mit Fifa würde ich erst garnicht anfangen...auch nicht mit , wo er selber spricht (PUNKT) Dieses Genre ist eines was Kinders heutzutage noch nicht ausschöpfen konnten. Es sei denn man nehme die X²³ Serie die auch nicht schlecht bzw sehr gut ist. Was mir aber genau wie anderen gefällt ist, das die Schiffe wieder Oldschool sind wie Wing Commander, wo ich wieder einen Komment Disliken muß, wo Schrieb... Sim^^ naja wieder wo man fliegt wie im FLUGZEUG  und Geräusche sind ja im Weltall auch nicht zu hören "Normalerweise!" wo ist die Sim? Genau da, wo wenn man Star Wars zB mag,,, und auch mit einem Richtigen Joystick Spielt, und wo Flugzeug Physik echt Spass macht, wenn man einen Gegner aufs Korn nimmt... all das und die persönliche Meinung, wenn ich Chris so reden höre, macht micht einfach nur zum glücklichen Investor 

PS: Und auch wenn man im Weltall ist, im Cockpit hört man wohl auch Motoren Geräusche, auch wenn man einen Ionen Antrieb hat...pfffffff ...


----------



## DerBloP (13. Oktober 2012)

Ach und Nochmals das bessere Video^^ Sry PCGames 
http://backup-eu.robertsspaceindustries.com/


----------



## Headbanger79 (14. Oktober 2012)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Nein nicht nur die Grafik. Es sprach von den technischen Möglichkeiten ansich. Sicher spielt die Grafik da eine grosse Rolle, da sie ja das Medium ist, was einen am stärksten in die Spielwelt zieht, wie er sagt. Aber er sprach auch die Möglichkeiten, die mit dem Internet, heutigen Phsyik Berechnungen, oder große Spielwelten möglich sind. Die Möglichkeit aus dem Cockpit aus zusteigen um dann ein grösseres Schiff zu erkunden/erobern/verteidigen sind in diesem Genre z.b. komplett neu, wenn man so will. Dazu kommt, das es diese Art von spielen seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr gegeben hat... da muss eigentlich auch nichts grossartig neues rein, was das Gameplay angeht. Sonst wäre es ja auch kein Spacesim.
> Wing Commander & Co waren schon gut so wie sie waren. An dem Spielprinzip muss man nichts grossartig rumfeilen. Entweder man mag solche games, oder eben nicht.
> 
> Bei FIFA muss man auch schon seit mind. 13 Jahren (Oder wie lange es die Serie gibt) einen Ball mit 11 Leuten hin und her kicken ... da beschwert sich auch keiner, das das seit Jahren immer das gleiche Spielprinzip ist.



Ich hoffe dass, wenn er schon die neue Technik nutzen will, auch ein entsprechendes "Schadensmodell" implementiert wird. So sehr mir Spiele wie Freelancer gefallen, ich konnte es noch nie leiden wenn ich in einen Kampf mit einem größeren Schiff verwickelt war, dass da einfach ein Energiebalken weniger wurde und dann plötzlich das Schiff explodierte.
Mit der heutigen Technik sollte es meiner Meinung nach möglich sein, Hüllenschäden entsprechend grafisch darzustellen, natürlich im Schiff dann auch entsprechende Systemschäden. Star Trek: Bridge Commander hat das vor 10 Jahren sehr gut umgesetzt meiner Meinung nach, das spiele ich auch aus diesem Grund heute noch gerne.
Für diejenigen die das nicht kennen, in diesem Video sieht man glaub recht gut was ich meine:

FluxCapacitor's Realistic Damage Textures v1.1 Sample Video - YouTube

Gruß, Head


----------



## inovek (15. Oktober 2012)

McManiac schrieb:


> Nennt mich Pessimist, aber wenn ich lese was das Spiel alles bieten soll, sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass Chris Roberts sich damit gehörig übernimmt.


Wäre das irgendein Indie-Entwickler der bis auf ein paar Concept-Arts nicht hätte, hätten wir wohl alle "so ein Bauchgefühl".

Doch es handelt sich hier um Chris Roberts der es sogar geschafft hat innerhalb eines Jahres einen Prototypen zusammenzubauen den wohl die meisten von uns jetzt schon blind kaufen würden. Klar, dem Prototypen fehlt es sicherlich noch extrem an Inhalten, aber er zeigt uns eindeutig das wir hier nicht vor einem blinden Visionär stehen der sich übernimmt.

Chris hat Wing Commander herausgebracht, Freelancer wurde sogar auch von ihm entwickelt. Ich bezweifel das er sich da übernimmt. Was er alles vorhat ist in 2 Jahren realistisch und alles umsetzbar. Und wenn alles ohne fremde Publisher läuft ist er eh nicht auf Gamedesign angewiesen das von Analysten und Statistiken geformt wurde. (was meinst du warum die meisten aktuelle Spiele so beschissen sind? Weil die Entwickler es nicht drauf haben? Ihnen die Zeit fehlt? Ne, meist weil es ihnen so vorgeschrieben wird.)

Von daher mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir das wir durchaus in 2-3 Jahren hier den neuen Standard des SpaceSIM-Generes vor uns haben. Ich erwarte sogar das nach bekanntgabe der Kickstart-Aktion auch andere Publisher in dem Zeitraum auf SpaceSim setzen werden. Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, das Chris mit StarCitizens alle bisherigen Kickstarter Finanzierungen toppen wird.

Und wir wissen was das bedeutet. Wenn die Heifische... äh Publisher durch die Aktion erst sehen, da ist eindeutig Bedarf. Setzen sie auch ihre Analyst... äh ich mein dynamischen Gamedesginer auf solche Projekte an.

*Kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Planeten*
Planetare Landung waren damals wirklich unrealistisch. Aber seit Tesaltation, hat sich das Blatt gewaltig geändert. Ich bezweifel das es je möglich sein wird einen Planeten in Star Citizen frei zu erkunden. (und wenn doch, wird das ziemlich langweilig, außer man kann sie bebauen). Aber ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich das wir dort mit flüssigen planetaren Landungen konfrontiert werden. Den vom Aufwand her ist das keine großartige Kunst mehr. Grundform Tesolation bekommen sogar Anfänger (ja selbst ein Indie-Entwickler) bereits hin. Hier ist momentan eher die Spielphysik für die verschiedenen Höhen und Generatoren für die Oberfläche (Bäume, Wasser, Felsen, Berge, Vulkane) der wesentlich aufwendigere Knackpunkt.


----------



## Mandavar (16. Oktober 2012)

Enlist now! Ich bin mit 45€ dabei. Freu mich RIESIG drauf!


----------



## hawkytonk (16. Oktober 2012)

...Und mein Grinsen wurde immer breiter. 
(Oder wie mein Opa sagen würde: "Das ich das noch erleben darf.")


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Oktober 2012)

Noch 1 oder 2 Tage, dann ist die erste Million zusammen


----------



## VigarLunaris (21. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm .... i'm not impressed !

Was ich höre ist : alt bekanntes und nur eines "Hardwarehunger" .... ich warte wirklich mal ab was sich daraus ergibt.


----------



## Epistolarius (29. Oktober 2012)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> Hmmm .... i'm not impressed !
> 
> Was ich höre ist : alt bekanntes und nur eines "Hardwarehunger" .... ich warte wirklich mal ab was sich daraus ergibt.


 
Lies dich mal im Forum ein (zugegeben, die Foren-Software is bescheiden, soll aber bald verbessert werden): Allein schon der Thread über den HUD (Topic: Hello (from one of the devs) | Roberts Space Industries) ist echt klasse. Schafft Chris' Team es wirklich ein solches Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen, ist das weitaus mehr als nur Altbackenes Spielprinzip/Gameplay und Hardwarehunger - es wäre vielmehr eine kleine Revolution unter allen heutigen Spielen. Allein schon, dass versucht wird praktisch alle zur Zeit und in naher Zukunft verfügbaren Eingabemethoden (Maus/Tastatur, Gamepad, Joystick, etc. und bald wohl auch Occulus Rift, Leap Motion und vielleicht Sprachsteuerung und mit besserer Software Kinect) zu implementieren und wirklich alles aus heutiger Technik herauszuholen ist wirklich cool.


----------

